# Where is a good place to buy flour in bulk?



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

I am looking for a good place or places to get flour in bulk from. I make a 2 lb loaf a day or every other day. In the store 3.00 for 5lbs is the cheapest I can find for what I will work with. I need all purpose and whole wheat white that is not bleached and preferably not enriched.

Am I asking too much?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ladylove (Mar 6, 2006)

I was just coming on to ask this. Hopefully, we can get some answers.


----------



## curly_mommy (Aug 28, 2006)

I get my flour in bulk at Whole Foods. I don't know if that's the absolute cheapest option, but it is cheaper than the five pound bags.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I buy my King Arthur's All-Purpose flour (never bleached never bromated!!) for $12 for 25 lbs. at Costco. My rye, pumpernickel, and whole wheat I either get from King Arthur online or Bob's Red Mill on line.


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

:


----------



## lakesuperiormom (Apr 11, 2007)

i buy from a food buying club called united food buying clubs for relatively cheap.


----------



## Silvercrest79 (Jan 20, 2004)

I like King Arthur and that price isn't bad, sucky that there isn't a costco near me.









Yeah I know several people who buy from United but I'm not a member of any co-ops that order from their because their (co-ops) membership fee etc are way too much.

Hmm... brainstorming still...


----------



## ladylove (Mar 6, 2006)

Once again, my Costco doesn't carry the good stuff! They only have 25 lb. bleached and enriched flour. My WF also doesn't have big bulk bins....grrr...


----------



## EJOM723 (Jun 1, 2013)

I live in the Ohio Valley and found the best place to get flour in bulk is Thompson & Sons Bakery Supplies in Dillonvale, Ohio. I've been driving by it all the time to go to the high school for one thing or the other for my three teenagers (doctors appointments and such) and wondered if they sell to the public, which they do. I went over there today and got a price list and a bag of A.P. flour for $17.50 (50#). They also carry organic flour, whole wheat, the works and any other kind of baking products you might need along wth cheese and some deli meats at unheard of prices (CHEAP!!) per pound per tube. Still worth the drive. They have trucks that deliver, but not sure how that works and the minimum order required for that and charges associated. They have a small website (very hard to find), but it doesn't list prices. You'd probably have to have them send you one or pick up one.
Thompson & Sons Bakery Supplies
P.O. Box 606
52 Second St.
Dillonvale, OH 43917
1-800-648-7459
(740) 769-2333
FAX(740) 769 -2804

Let me say I am very pleased with the flour I got and found two five gallon buckets with seal tight lids at the hardware that store it all quite nicely.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Bob's Red Mill sells bulk bags.


----------



## Mama505 (Jan 7, 2012)

All of the grocery stores and co-ops near us will order just about anything, just ask at the customer service desk. Especially if it is something that they already carry (i.e. bulk flour), they can get a 25/50 lb. bag and set it aside for you (instead of filling their bins with it.


----------

